# Books on programing autotraders



## Stormin_Norman (27 February 2009)

there were a couple of books about learning C and programming for finance markets mentioned in a thread on this forum somewhere along the line.

ive tried looking and searching for them with no luck.

could someone mention their names again here?

one was learn C in 24 lessons or something.

i found this book - anyone used it/recommend it? (http://dymocks.com.au/ProductDetails/ProductDetail.aspx?R=9780596521066)

the other was C++ in finance markets or something.  is this it? (http://dymocks.com.au/ProductDetails/ProductDetail.aspx?R=9780471789086)

thanks


----------



## MS+Tradesim (27 February 2009)

One here on beginning with C:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=395989&postcount=22

And a couple here on trading specific programming:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=396042&postcount=28

Can't comment on any of them.


----------



## wabbit (27 February 2009)

Stormin'

Like with all things; learn to walk before attempting to run.

If you are looking at the Financial Modelling/Trading using C/C++ books, most of these sorts of books I have seen assume a high level understanding of the programming language.

If you don't know any C/C++ and you want to learn, I recommend the SAMS publishing, "Teach yourself... in 24 hours" books, or the WROX Press, "Beginning ... " books.  There are a few others that will teach programming, but the above-mentioned books also become part of your library as they make good reference books for the future.

After you have programming weighed off, you can then get into programming modelling machines and systems in that programming language.


Hope this helps.

wabbit


----------



## wabbit (27 February 2009)

I should also have considered the possibility that you might be using MT4/NinjaTrader as your trading platform; in which case there is plenty of free information that will help you write your own EA (autotrader) in that environment.

There is a plethora of already written stuff for you to download and modify for your own use.

wabbit


----------



## Stormin_Norman (27 February 2009)

thank you gentlemen.

i work with a coder already on autotraders. i wanted to learn it myself. im at the stage where i can 'read' the code (generally).

i wanted to take the next step to being able to code myself.

did you teach yourself wabbit? or did u learn C through a course/uni?


----------



## wabbit (27 February 2009)

I am, for the most part, self-taught, however I did go to Uni and consolidated on this learning and experienced things/aspects of programming I hadn't encountered in the work I had done previously.  For example, I still don't do much work with graphics, but now have a better understanding of how they work and how to use them.  I still don't create that many graphical applications for trading, but should I ever need to, I know which books contain the required information!



Hope this helps.

wabbit


----------

